# Casino Royale



## Vegetta (Nov 24, 2006)

just went a saw this and was quite suprised it was really pretty damn good. 
Danial Craig was a kick ass 007.

If you like bond you will like this film


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Nov 24, 2006)

I agree, it was a pretty kickass movie, there have been much worse bond films.
As well as bonds.



Spoiler



Now the whole world's going to know that you died scratching my balls!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 25, 2006)

The Bond film previous to Casino Royale (forgive me I've forgotten the name) was a piece of shit.

Casino Royale was awesome, Daniel Craig got a lot of shit for being chosen to play Bond but he is probably in the top 3 actors who have ever played him.

If you haven't seen it, then go now! lol.


----------



## Martin_777 (Nov 25, 2006)

Saw it this Thursday. Awesome movie.
But I almost started crying when he crahed the new Aston Martin. Luckily the old one survived him.

Daniel Craig is my "third favourite" James Bond  but nobody beats Sean Connery and Roger Moore.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 25, 2006)

Martin_777 said:


> Saw it this Thursday. Awesome movie.
> But I almost started crying when he crahed the new Aston Martin. Luckily the old one survived him.
> 
> Daniel Craig is my "third favourite" James Bond  but nobody beats Sean Connery and Roger Moore.



Moore was a joke. I prefer Brosnan to him. Going to see Casino Thursday with the missus


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 25, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> Moore was a joke. I prefer Brosnan to him. Going to see Casino Thursday with the missus



+1 Dalton, Moore, and the dude who did Bond one film all suck compared to Connery and Brosnan. I'm kind of anxious to see how Craig is.


----------



## Drew (Nov 25, 2006)

I want to see it too - a dialogue clip, courtesy of a friend of mine: 

"How would you like your martini, sir?" 
"Oh hell, however."


----------



## Martin_777 (Nov 26, 2006)

Drew said:


> I want to see it too - a dialogue clip, courtesy of a friend of mine:
> 
> "How would you like your martini, sir?"
> "Oh hell, however."



I think it was something like
"How would you like your martini, sir?" 
"Oh hell. Do I look somebody who cares?" 



Hawksmoor said:


> Moore was a joke. I prefer Brosnan to him. Going to see Casino Thursday with the missus



No doubt that Moore introduced an acting style that includes a little more comedy style. But I think it was just fine after the disappointing George Lazenby.
"The Spy Who Loved Me", "Live And Let Die",and "Moonraker" where both excellent Bond movies. To be honest I didn't like "The Man With The Golden Gun", "The Spy Who Loved Me" and "Octopussy" very much. The only ones I liked with Pierce Brosman are "Goldeneye" and "The World Is Not Enough". So Moore wins 3:2.


----------



## Naren (Nov 26, 2006)

I haven't seen this movie yet as it's not yet shown in Japan, but my favorite Bonds would be Shawn Connery and Pierce Brosnan. I normally like Timothy Dalton, but I just didn't think he really worked well as Bond. And yes, Roger Moore was a joke.


----------



## Drew (Nov 26, 2006)

Martin_777 said:


> I think it was something like
> "How would you like your martini, sir?"
> "Oh hell. Do I look somebody who cares?"




There was a lot of alcohol involved in this conversation, so you could be right.  I still think it rules, in the context of this as the "first" movie.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 26, 2006)

i thought it was funny that instead of baccarat (sp) they were playing texas holdem


Spoiler



the one thing about the movie that was a bit disappointing - No Q

seriously its not Bond unless at some point you hear Q say "Now pay attention 007"


----------



## MetalMike (Nov 28, 2006)

I figure they'll introduce Q in the next one... 



Spoiler



I'm not sure Q was so significant in the development of 007, which seemed to be the theme of this movie. It was more hand to hand combat than fancy gadgets anyway. The focus needed to be on M and they think they did a hell of a job with what they had.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2007)

Watched this last night. It was entertaining, but just dragged on for too long after the actual plot was done with. Plus, the British chick never got naked. 

Not bad though. 7/10


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Drew said:


> I want to see it too - a dialogue clip, courtesy of a friend of mine:
> 
> "How would you like your martini, sir?"
> "Oh hell, however."



 Very fitting for you, appropriately enough.


----------



## Dormant (Mar 22, 2007)

Martin_777 said:


> Daniel Craig is my "third favourite" James Bond  but nobody beats Sean Connery and Roger Moore.



I beat Roger Moore regularly. With a big stick. He was shit as Bond in my opinion.



Chris said:


> Watched this last night. It was entertaining, but just dragged on for too long after the actual plot was done with. Plus, the British chick never got naked.
> 
> Not bad though. 7/10



Agreed. I thought it started really well but as soon as it got to the bit in the train it went downhill. Some of the acting and lines were awful and made it drag on a bit too much by the end. If she got naked I would have happily ignored the shit bits towards the end that I didn't like. 

By the way there is no way that woman is British - she had the most fucked up accent I have ever heard! Is that how us limeys sound to you then Chris?


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 25, 2007)

This is one of my favorite Bond films for sure. Craig makes Brosnan look like a douche.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Mar 25, 2007)

Daniel Craig did a great job, but the girl's accent wasn't that good.

I actually missed out on most of the plot because I saw this on an airplane with crappy TV screens so I couldn't see half of what was going on. I guess I'll have to rent the DVD someday.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2007)

I thought it kicked ass. Craig was fuckin buffed out and that english chick was totally hawt.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 25, 2007)

Excellent movie for damn sure. I love the part where he returns to the table after getting poisoned.


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 26, 2007)

Great movie, great DVD conversion too which I was pleased about. Sometimes when a film is put onto DVD it's just not the same, but this one was done very nicely. I think Daniel Craig is possibly the best ever Bond to date (apart from the classic Connery!). Eva Green is extremely tasty in it too. I just thought that the whole film was tastefully done, with great special effects and stunts. 

Here's to Daniel Craig starring in many Bonds to come.


----------



## Shorty (Mar 26, 2007)

I couldn't agree enough. I thought it was a complete restart for what had become a tired, dull franchise. Daniel Craig to me is a brilliant bond. 

Over the years, Bond has weakened. He is supposed to be the best of the best, elite skilled professional spy, assassin & charmer. The last few movies made me believe that Bond was all charm and no guts. Daniel Craig instead gave us Jason Bourne with Connery-era bond charm (towards the end as his character gained more confidence).

Definitely here's to more Craig as Bond. Let's hope they don't dilute the toughness of his initial outing as Bond and keep it to how Ian Fleming really wrote & meant the Bond character to be 

They moved away from the almost slapstick of the latter films and back to it's roots. Would Moore or Brosnan really have been able to pull of the blisteringly fast chase through the building site without looking like tired, camp old men? I doubt they could have.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 26, 2007)

I finally got a chance to actually watch this movie. I fucking loved it. It was damn good. It's really nice to get insight into how Bond became Bond as he is.


----------

